# Zac Efron with Australian surfer Layne Beachley and Tom Whitaker on Bondi Beach Sydney, Australia 16.03.2011 x 7



## Q (18 März 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com
​

thx Alison


----------



## ullipetulli (3 Apr. 2011)

sexyyyy


----------



## Punisher (3 Apr. 2011)

"Learn to ride" - bedeutet das, das er endlich "reiten" lernt? Dann läuft ihm seine nächste Freundin vielleicht nicht weg


----------



## ball88 (13 Apr. 2011)

Thanks.


----------

